# Finale 26.2 (W10) sluggish when typing music



## Kubler (Nov 24, 2019)

Any other Finale user struggling with the last Finale update (v26.2.1.468) during music entry ? I installed it ten minutes ago, and since then it seems to buffer during a couple of seconds every single time I do anything in the score that refreshes a bar's layout. Typing a note, erasing a note, copy-pasting a bar… It's simply unusable.


----------



## JT (Nov 25, 2019)

I haven't installed the latest update, so this might not be the answer. But make sure you're running Finale in "Low resolution". You can find this by highlighting the Finale app, then clicking the Get info tab.


----------



## Kubler (Nov 25, 2019)

JT said:


> I haven't installed the latest update, so this might not be the answer. But make sure you're running Finale in "Low resolution". You can find this by highlighting the Finale app, then clicking the Get info tab.



I should have mentioned that I work on W10 (sorry), so the highlight → Get info manœuver is irrelevant since it seems to be a Mac thing. I just tried disabling the "display scaling on high DPI settings" in the property of Finale.exe, which is apparently the Windows way for lowering the resolution of a program, but it didn't have any noticable effect. And sadly the "run in 640*480 resolution" option is unavailable.

It looks like Finale is processing every systems / staffs at once like they were all on the screen at the same time, for some reason. The way it buffers remind me of adjusting the layout of a very clustered score, and drastically reducing the number of (empty) bars of a new project improves the issue (but it's still there) even though everything was perfectly smooth before I did the update.


----------



## Kubler (Nov 26, 2019)

Update : after a complete Finale reinstall that didn't help, I tried uninstalling NotePerformer 3, which actually made the issue go away. It came back when I reinstalled NP, went away again after a second uninstall, so it seems to be the cause. I'm writing a ticket to Wallander to let them know…


----------

